# Hier kann zu



## Green.Tea (15. September 2016)

Hier kann zu, bin ins richtige Unterforum umgezogen mit dem Thread, sorry.


----------



## Trash123 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo und willkommen GreenTea!
Wenn du das Primo als Case hast, würde ich mit Radis nicht so sparsam umgehen. Ein 480er wird zwar CPU und Graka kühlen können, aber da du ja geschrieben hast "silent" würde ich dir den Vorschlag machen, noch einen Radi einzuplanen. Vllt einen 420er, alla Nexxxos ST 30 in den Deckel und einen oder den 480er in den Boden. Dann kannst du die Lüfter auf minimaler Lautstärke laufen lassen und bist deinem Ziel "silent" sehr nahe.


----------



## Green.Tea (16. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen GreenTea!
> Wenn du das Primo als Case hast, würde ich mit Radis nicht so sparsam umgehen. Ein 480er wird zwar CPU und Graka kühlen können, aber da du ja geschrieben hast "silent" würde ich dir den Vorschlag machen, noch einen Radi einzuplanen. Vllt einen 420er, alla Nexxxos ST 30 in den Deckel und einen oder den 480er in den Boden. Dann kannst du die Lüfter auf minimaler Lautstärke laufen lassen und bist deinem Ziel "silent" sehr nahe.



Moinsen und danke für die Antwort (das willkommen fand ich übrigens gut, danke )

Also du meinst lieber noch n größeren Radiator dazu nehmen um einfach mehr "Kühlfläche" zuhaben und somit nicht auf hohe Lüftergeschwindigkeiten angewiesen zu sein ?!


Grüße


----------



## Trash123 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Hilfestellung zur 1. Wasserkühlung*

Genau so war es gemeint, je mehr Kühlfläche um so niedriger kannst du die Lüfter laufen lassen


----------

